# KindleWatch is ON!



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No, no shipping notice yet, but I did get an email this morning inviting me to take advantage of the free KU offer. It's 3 *6* months free; must sign up by the end of next January.

I had KU for a while and wasn't thrilled -- had a hard time, frankly, finding books that were the quality I expect. But maybe I'll give it another shot. I've got 6 library books out right now, though, that I have to finish in the next 3 weeks or so -- so I'll probably wait a bit.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Darn.  I have to wait an extra week.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

It's been a long time since the last Kindle watch.  I'm not expecting, but I'll watch with you.


----------



## gaidinsgirl (Feb 1, 2011)

I got the KU email yesterday and a shipping notice during the night (at 2:30 AM) . Yay! My last Kindle I pre-ordered was the original Paperwhite. I’m excited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as the OP - got the KU mail but no shipping notice yet. This is a good sign though. Getting excited...


----------



## Paperbackstash (Dec 15, 2017)

Exciting! I haven't gotten a text notice yet, but I'm not on Prime on the account I ordered this one from, so mine will be another week probably.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

I got the email for the 6 months kindle unlimited.  No shipping notice yet, no serial number for it under devices yet. 

A bit nervous about getting this one.  I have it shipping to my mom’s(FL) instead of home(CT) since I’m headed there today.  And decided I could not just let this sit at home waiting for me till late next week.


----------



## 74Cuda (Jul 21, 2012)

Just got my shipping notice. It will be here on the 7th. I got tthe Kindle Unlimited offer too but wil skip tthat.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

74Cuda said:


> Just got my shipping notice. It will be here on the 7th. I got tthe Kindle Unlimited offer too but wil skip tthat.


Got my shipping notice a few hours ago too!

Why are you skipping KU?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I had a pile of Kindle readers when I traded them all in to purchase the Oasis. I really like the Oasis, but regret I do not have a backup Kindle, except for my Fire. Actually, I would rather have another reader than the Fire. 

Why am I not seeing a comparison to the Voyage? Was it discontinued?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I had a pile of Kindle readers when I traded them all in to purchase the Oasis. I really like the Oasis, but regret I do not have a backup Kindle, except for my Fire. Actually, I would rather have another reader than the Fire.
> 
> Why am I not seeing a comparison to the Voyage? Was it discontinued?


They never updated the Voyage over the last 4 years as they did the PaperWhite. This new PW, though, does have some of the features of the Voyage. New Voyages haven't been on sale at Amazon for at least 6-8 months, maybe a year. Refurbished units are (or were within the last couple of months) still available, however.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Got my shipping notice today!!!


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I received a shipping order update.  It has been moved from 11/15 to 11/9.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No shipping notice here, but, as I'm Prime, I don't expect it, really, until much later today. The thing is probably sitting in a warehouse 10 miles away and they won't need to do anything until later in the day for me to still get it tomorrow.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Mine is on it's way.  

No idea what time tomorrow it will arrive though - hopefully I won't have to wait all day. I want time to play!  

No KU offer here in the UK  (unless they just don't offer it to customers who already have it?).


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

Great news!

Mine is still due for delivery tomorrow, but I've had no shipping notice yet.


Linjeakel said:


> Mine is on it's way.
> 
> No idea what time tomorrow it will arrive though - hopefully I won't have to wait all day. I want time to play!
> 
> No KU offer here in the UK  (unless they just don't offer it to customers who already have it?).


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I received another email.  Now it shows arriving tomorrow by 11:00.  I checked the order status and it shows the same butit not shipped yet.  Hopefully this is correct.  

It will get here when it gets here


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I just got my shipping notice . . . . no UPS tracking yet, though.

Linda, re: the KU I think it doesn't matter if you currently have KU or if you had it once and let it expire. Here's what it says in the email I got:

*Terms and Conditions* • Limited time offer. • Offer must be redeemed by 11:59 PM PST 01/31/2019 • You must purchase a Kindle Paperwhite (10th Generation) to qualify for this offer. Canceling or terminating your order may disqualify you from receiving the promotional offer. • Limit 1 redemption per Amazon customer account. If you purchase additional qualifying device(s) as gifts, you will receive an email with the offer and redemption instructions, which you may forward to your gift recipient to redeem. • Offer is only available to United States residents. • Use of Kindle Unlimited is subject to the Kindle Unlimited Terms of Use. • For existing monthly or free trial Kindle Unlimited subscribers who redeem this offer, automatic renewals will be temporarily suspended for the duration of the 6-month period and will automatically restart at its conclusion, unless you disable auto-renew during that 6-month period. For existing Kindle Unlimited subscribers who are on prepaid plan(s), the 6-month plan will start when your current prepaid plan(s) end, and automatic renewals will restart at its conclusion unless you disable auto-renew during that 6-month period. • After the 6-month period, you authorize us to charge your credit card on file or another available payment method $9.99/month plus any applicable taxes until you cancel. You may cancel your subscription at any time by visiting www.amazon.com/kucentral and adjusting your settings. • Amazon reserves the right to modify or cancel the offer at any time. Offer may not be resold. If you cancel your Kindle Unlimited subscription during the free 6-month period, a refund will not be issued. • If you violate any of these terms, the offer will be invalid.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

US residents only.



Ann in Arlington said:


> I just got my shipping notice . . . . no UPS tracking yet, though.
> 
> Linda, re: the KU I think it doesn't matter if you currently have KU or if you had it once and let it expire. Here's what it says in the email I got:
> 
> *Terms and Conditions* • Limited time offer. • Offer must be redeemed by 11:59 PM PST 01/31/2019 • You must purchase a Kindle Paperwhite (10th Generation) to qualify for this offer. Canceling or terminating your order may disqualify you from receiving the promotional offer. • Limit 1 redemption per Amazon customer account. If you purchase additional qualifying device(s) as gifts, you will receive an email with the offer and redemption instructions, which you may forward to your gift recipient to redeem. • Offer is only available to United States residents. • Use of Kindle Unlimited is subject to the Kindle Unlimited Terms of Use. • For existing monthly or free trial Kindle Unlimited subscribers who redeem this offer, automatic renewals will be temporarily suspended for the duration of the 6-month period and will automatically restart at its conclusion, unless you disable auto-renew during that 6-month period. For existing Kindle Unlimited subscribers who are on prepaid plan(s), the 6-month plan will start when your current prepaid plan(s) end, and automatic renewals will restart at its conclusion unless you disable auto-renew during that 6-month period. • After the 6-month period, you authorize us to charge your credit card on file or another available payment method $9.99/month plus any applicable taxes until you cancel. You may cancel your subscription at any time by visiting www.amazon.com/kucentral and adjusting your settings. • Amazon reserves the right to modify or cancel the offer at any time. Offer may not be resold. If you cancel your Kindle Unlimited subscription during the free 6-month period, a refund will not be issued. • If you violate any of these terms, the offer will be invalid.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> US residents only.


No change there then. Sigh.


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

Received my shipping notice a few minutes ago. It will be delivered tomorrow, any time up to 11pm (don't recall receiving a delivery window quite so late before).


John Hopper said:


> Great news!
> 
> Mine is still due for delivery tomorrow, but I've had no shipping notice yet.
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> No shipping notice here, but, as I'm Prime, I don't expect it, really, until much later today. The thing is probably sitting in a warehouse 10 miles away and they won't need to do anything until later in the day for me to still get it tomorrow.


Just checked tracking and it's coming from Georgia. At least the storms have moved out and weather is meant to be fine from there to here and everywhere in between.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Just checked and have a shipping notice...Also, I live a few streets away from the Amazon 4-Star store here in NYC. I'll walk by in the am to see if they have Paperwhites in-store tomorrow.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The tracking on my Kindle shows it to be only a couple of miles away, but with another 11 stops before it gets to me.  

From past deliveries, I reckon that's about another hour. Watching it on the map is like waiting for a kettle to boil - it just seems to take foooooreveeeeer ..... 

EDIT: 9 stops away!  

EDIT 2: It got all the way down to "1 stop away" and was in the road behind mine, then it changed to "the driver has to make a few more deliveries on the way to your address" and he went off in the opposite direction!    He was right here! He could have dropped off my parcel in 30 seconds before he went away!


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

well ups has it out for delivery  maybe here after lunch...


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It's here!! It's here!!   

At first glance it's very much like the Voyage with the flush bezel and the new lighter weight and smaller size. It's just a little taller than the Voyage and has a flat back with the power switch at the bottom. It doesn't feel any heavier to me.

Off to play!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

UPS overshot and the kindle is in Philadelphia -- for those not aware, Arlington/Washington is BETWEEN Atlanta and Phillie, almost a straight line. And lack of large airport is not an issue.  I suspect they'll send it down by road or rail, but I'm not expecting to see it before the afternoon. 



Linjeakel said:


> It's here!! It's here!!
> 
> At first glance it's very much like the Voyage with the flush bezel and the new lighter weight and smaller size. It's just a little taller than the Voyage and has a flat back with the power switch at the bottom. It doesn't feel any heavier to me.
> 
> Off to play!!


Yay! You win first delivery!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yay! You win first delivery!


Wow, first time ever! 

As I'm setting it up, the first thing I see is that it doesn't have the latest update. It's on 5.10.0.1 whereas my Voyage is on 5.10.1.1, so I guess I'll need to update it before I do anything else. Not sure if there's an update to download for this latest model though?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It might do it automatically once you get it properly set up. It's an incremental update, anyway, so if it was me, I wouldn't worry about it. It'll come at some point.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It might do it automatically once you get it properly set up. It's an incremental update, anyway, so if it was me, I wouldn't worry about it. It'll come at some point.


There's a 5.10.1.2 update for the PW4 - but judging by the numbering it's only going to be background stuff compared to 5.10.1.1 but it does have a few bits more than the 5.10.0.1 that it came with - the battery percentage and labels on the icons on the Homepage etc.

EDIT: the link to the update on that page doesn't work for me - they're obviously only just in the process of making it available.

EDIT: the page that link took you to has been removed - somebody at Amazon obviously made it live before it was supposed to be.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> It's here!! It's here!!
> 
> At first glance it's very much like the Voyage with the flush bezel and the new lighter weight and smaller size. It's just a little taller than the Voyage and has a flat back with the power switch at the bottom. It doesn't feel any heavier to me.
> 
> Off to play!!


Congrats, Linda!


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Mine is showing out for delivery.  As I am way out on the edge of town, semi rural, UPS will probably arrive late this afternoon.


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

Mine is 5 stops away from home, though I'm currently at work so I expect I'll have to pick it up from a postal depot tomorrow. Though sometimes Kindles have come straight through the letterbox.


Linjeakel said:


> It's here!! It's here!!
> 
> At first glance it's very much like the Voyage with the flush bezel and the new lighter weight and smaller size. It's just a little taller than the Voyage and has a flat back with the power switch at the bottom. It doesn't feel any heavier to me.
> 
> Off to play!!


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

John Hopper said:


> Mine is 5 stops away from home, though I'm currently at work so I expect I'll have to pick it up from a postal depot tomorrow. Though sometimes Kindles have come straight through the letterbox.
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


The Kindle box itself is very slim like the device itself and would easily fit through the letterbox, but mine came packed in a much larger outer Amazon box. I also had to sign for it.


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks, Linda, that's what I would expect really.


Linjeakel said:


> The Kindle box itself is very slim like the device itself and would easily fit through the letterbox, but mine came packed in a much larger outer Amazon box. I also had to sign for it.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gaidinsgirl (Feb 1, 2011)

Yay! Mine is here. The package is definitely more minimalist than my last kindle (voyage). I did not have to sign for it. I'm excited to play.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like mine is 'out for delivery' as of 8:30 this morning . . . . 

I'm not getting updates about how close it is, though ... do you need Alexa for that?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Looks like mine is 'out for delivery' as of 8:30 this morning . . . .
> 
> I'm not getting updates about how close it is, though ... do you need Alexa for that?


I had a link to track it in the email that came saying it was on the way - I also tracked it via the Amazon app on my phone, which shows you a map of where the driver is and is updated about every 30 secs or so.


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

Well mine has been "delivered to resident"- though there is no one in my house at the moment. A neighbour must have taken it in.


John Hopper said:


> Thanks, Linda, that's what I would expect really.
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I had a link to track it in the email that came saying it was on the way - I also tracked it via the Amazon app on my phone, which shows you a map of where the driver is and is updated about every 30 secs or so.


Hmm . . . I'll check that. I may have notifications set to OFF.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Crap! UPS says delivered but sadly here at work. NYC. Look forward to the first impressions!!!


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Received mine just fine at my moms.  Busy working and loading content to it.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Got mine.  Other than the cool packaging, its very familiar.  Sort of a voyage minus the haptic buttons.  Oasis 2 still presents "crisper" fonts.  But I like the familiarity of the size.


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got home from work to find mine waiting for me on the doormat, Kindle box and cover box packed into a slimline Amazon box that easily fit through the letterbox. A great result, though can't play quite yet, as must go and do some shopping then get dinner (the tiresome realities of real life!)


John Hopper said:


> Well mine has been "delivered to resident"- though there is no one in my house at the moment. A neighbour must have taken it in.
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Sometimes it is so annoying to try to load content to a new kindle. I sent all the books I have on my oasis to the new paperwhite. Which is about 500. But only about 60 or so loaded....and it doesn’t appear that anymore are going to load.  Guess I’ll have to send them to load only a few at a time and monitor as they load once I get off work this evening.  

Hmmmm...looks like some may have kicked in to start loading again, we’ll see what is loaded tonight when I get off work. As it appears to have stopped again.

I love the kindles, but loading content at the start is a pain.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I got the same "delivery by 11" on Amazon.

UPS tracking says "End of Day."

The UPS app says between 9:30 - 1:30 (it's already past that).



crisandria said:


> Sometimes it is so annoying to try to load content to a new kindle.


Agreed, which is why I won't even bother. What I did instead was put everything into folders a while ago (Unread, Read, etc.) and I'll load those as needed. Any new purchases/freebies will be sent to the new Kindle from now on.

Edit: IT'S HERE!!! (Delivered shortly before 2.)


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

crisandria said:


> I sent all the books I have on my oasis to the new paperwhite. Which is about 500


It's a good idea to not put that many books on at once. It has to index them all and that's hard on the battery. Put 500 books on at once and you could have a dead battery tomorrow. I haven't seen the Paperwhite 4 but I did that on my neighbor's Paperwhite 1 for her, warning her about that. She decided not to worry about it and it was dead the next morning.

I don't normally put that many books on board my Kindles but when I get a PW4 (I'll get one soon) I plan to put a lot of books on it. I want the 32 gig model for just that reason. I'll put them on the device very slowly and patiently.

After all, would you force your kid to eat a year's supply of food or let him eat some each day! 

Barry


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

barryem said:


> It's a good idea to not put that many books on at once. It has to index them all and that's hard on the battery. Put 500 books on at once and you could have a dead battery tomorrow.


I do know better, especially just after a new model has been delivered, although I do TRY to save myself time later on. But it seldom seems to work out completely. In some ways it was actually easier when I just side loaded a lot of content.

I do leave it plugged in overnight just so it doesn't drain.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just delivered ... off to play.

I won't load everything ... There are over 3000 titles in my library.  But I will put on what I'm reading now.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Mine will not be here until tomorrow


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Mine is here.  I can't get it to connect by bluetooth to my portable speaker.  It's not finding any bluetooth devices (including my cell phone).


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> Mine is here. I can't get it to connect by bluetooth to my portable speaker. It's not finding any bluetooth devices (including my cell phone).


Speaker needs to be put in pairing mode first of course. I don't think you can pair to a phone, for audio, destination needs to be a 'slave' (speaker or headset) for Kindle.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

tsemple said:


> Speaker needs to be put in pairing mode first of course. I don't think you can pair to a phone, for audio, destination needs to be a 'slave' (speaker or headset) for Kindle.


 I figured it out! The bluetooth speaker was paired to my cell phone from a trip last week. I disconnected it from my phone and my kindle was able to find it!


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I received my Paperwhite today.  I have two things that I’m disappointed with:  

1:  I am left handed and was used to holding my kindles in my right hand and using my left hand to click the button to change pages.  Now I have to use my right hand to tap or swipe the screen to forward a page.  I either have to change hands to do this or retrain myself to hold the Paperwhite in my left hand.  I can’t hold it one handed and tap the screen with the same hand.  It is to wobbly.  I find this awkward.  I was used to the the rotation of the text.  I could always have the buttons on the side I was comfortable with.

2:  I bought the Amazon premium leather cover and it is very nice.  I have no complaints as far as the look and feel.  It does add weight to the Paperwhite.  I currently have an Oasis2 & two Voyages.  The Oasis has the tan cover that was released when the Oasis was released and both Voyages have the special edition leather covers.  All of them are very easy to remove.  I have always removed the covers to read unless I am out in public (Dr, dentist appointment etc).  I can’t get the cover off of the Paperwhite now that I have put it on.  Again this is something I will have to get used to.

I have no other complaints.  I don’t think the screen is as bright, but I never read above 10 or 11 and sometimes 9, so all I have to do is make the Paperwhite a little brighter.  I’m happy with my purchase and don’t intend to send it back, but I can see myself still using the Oasis as my primary reader.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a weird thing. Was browsing around Amazon, as one does, and noticed there was no star average on the new PW. And it looks like there are no reviews?  I went to leave one and it said "this item has not been released yet and is not eligible for review".

As noted, weird.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Here's a weird thing. Was browsing around Amazon, as one does, and noticed there was no star average on the new PW. And it looks like there are no reviews?  I went to leave one and it said "this item has not been released yet and is not eligible for review".
> 
> As noted, weird.


The same thing happened with the Fire TV Cube, for some reason. After a week or so, reviews were turned on.

As an aside: The Fire TV Cube was the worst Amazon device I've ever owned - and one of the worst, period. I hated it so much, and it was so buggy with so many issues, that I begged Amazon to let me send it back past the return window. Luckily for me, they said yes. So far, thankfully, I'm much happier with my PW4.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have been wavering back and forth whether to buy the new Kindle PW. My old PW was probably my favorite reader. I traded in a bunch of Kindles when I bought the Oasis2. Now I regret not having a spare (except my Fire, which I never used much for reading. I have never had KU, so this might be a good time to try it, though I seem to find enough books I never read without it. At least I can justify that free KU for 6 months is a savings of $60 (that I would have probably never spent) and I can justify that I am buying the PW4 at a $60 discount. Jane

ETA: I am not really impressed with the covers available, so it will go naked for a while until Fintie comes out with a cover I like.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Jane, I'll address a few points from your post:

- Is the six months of free KU still offered? I assumed that was a perk for preordering the device, but I could be mistaken.

- For whatever it's worth, the 2015 PW3 is going to be $80 on Black Friday. I believe it has the same or a similar enough screen, and it still gets most (but maybe not all) of what the PW4 offers software-wise. I bought my PW4 before finding out about the PW3 BF deal, but I probably would have made the same decision regardless because I feel having the "latest and greatest" gives me more longevity with the device. (I'm coming from a PW2, which lasted me a good five years, and I probably could have gotten another year or two out of it if I'm being honest.)

- I agree about the PW4 covers so far. I haven't fallen in love with any of them, or they're still preorders and not Prime eligible. I wish Fintie would hurry up and release more designs. I've noticed some designs being used by multiple companies, so some of them may not be exclusive.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

CS said:


> Jane, I'll address a few points from your post:
> 
> - Is the six months of free KU still offered? I assumed that was a perk for preordering the device, but I could be mistaken.
> 
> ...


The KU option is still active, and must be activated by 1/31. Thanks for the information about the deal on the PW3. It makes sense that they are doing the big push on the new PW4. I also like the newest edition. I have the Oasis2, but miss some of my older Kindles for their size and shape.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> The KU option is still active, and must be activated by 1/31. Thanks for the information about the deal on the PW3. It makes sense that they are doing the big push on the new PW4. I also like the newest edition. I have the Oasis2, but miss some of my older Kindles for their size and shape.


Good to know that that's still available. It makes sense as a way to entice holiday orders.

BTW, in case you haven't seen it, here's a thread dedicated to some of the PW4 covers KB members have found so far.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I got the cover for my PW4 today and I put it on and compared it with my Voyage in it's cover.  It's bigger than the Voyage in it's cover but just barely.  And it's lighter than the Voyage in it's cover, at least going by how it feels in my hand.  They're close enough that I can't be sure.

I have the 4g PW4 and a 3G Voyage. Both are a tiny bit lighter without 3g/4g so that might or might not change things.

Barry


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

barryem said:


> I got the cover for my PW4 today


Which cover did you get?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> Which cover did you get?


Same question.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Just ordered my PW4 less than an hour ago. No shipping notice, but it is already listed in my Devices.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Just ordered my PW4 less than an hour ago. No shipping notice, but it is already listed in my Devices.


yay Jane!

yeah, they do tend to get it listed pretty quickly. I'd pre-ordered and mine was listed almost right away, even though the thing wasn't technically released until a few weeks later. Once it's there, you can go ahead and send stuff to it and you can rename it.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

CS said:


> Which cover did you get?


I got this one:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07JLXJ7SW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I've always used cheap covers. They're much lighter than Amazon's covers and they last just fine. I've never had a problem yet. Actually this is the most expensive one I've used.

Barry


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

barryem said:


> I got this one:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07JLXJ7SW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I've always used cheap covers. They're much lighter than Amazon's covers and they last just fine. I've never had a problem yet. Actually this is the most expensive one I've used.
> ...


And I really like this one....

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07JLXJ7SW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1&tag=vs-tech-convert-amazon-20


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

barryem said:


> I got this one:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07JLXJ7SW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I've always used cheap covers. They're much lighter than Amazon's covers and they last just fine. I've never had a problem yet. Actually this is the most expensive one I've used.
> ...


Thanks, Barry. Does it fit perfectly? Does the auto-sleep/wake work properly?

Those are the complaints I'm seeing with other covers.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Just got my shipping notice!


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Question about KU... I just signed up for the 3 months for $1.00 or .99 plus tax . When reading the terms posted above it said that if I sign up for the 6 months free that it would start after the your time duration is up or when you want to renew it. So when I purchase the Paperwhite 4 I should get the email for this offer and it should start once my 3 months is up?


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Question about KU... I just signed up for the 3 months for $1.00 or .99 plus tax . When reading the terms posted above it said that if I sign up for the 6 months free that it would start after the your time duration is up or when you want to renew it. So when I purchase the Paperwhite 4 I should get the email for this offer and it should start once my 3 months is up?


I have a year prepaid KU subscription. I received an email stating the 6 months free would start at the end of the current month and my one year subscription would resume after the 6 months free ended.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

So that means the 3 months offer will resume after the 6 months offer ends? It is a bit confusing how they worded it lol


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

MagicalWingLT said:


> So that means the 3 months offer will resume after the 6 months offer ends? It is a bit confusing how they worded it lol


Yes, you are correct. That is the way I understand it base on the email I received.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the rationale is that most people pay monthly. So by saying the 6 month free offer starts right away, it basically lets you skip 6 payments now vs continuing to pay and then adding 6 months at the end of your subscription. Which makes sense, because the subscriptions are usually set to auto-new, so, otherwise, you might never get your 6 free months.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My PW4 is out for delivery. How do I get the picture of that map that shows where the driver is? It popped up once, but I have no idea how to get it back. When it popped up my PW4 was 52 stops away. I live in a small town, so those stops are probably fairly close together.


----------

